
Bride of Son of Cheap Video: The KimKlone - 6502nerdface
http://laughtonelectronics.com/Arcana/KimKlone/Kimklone_intro.html
======
Dr_Jefyll
A prior HN thread [1] about this was entitled, "The KimKlone: a radical 6502
redesign"

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3070169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3070169)

The poster, 0x12, had this to summary to offer:

"Guy expands 6502 to 16M address space by intercepting the databus and re-
mapping unused opcodes and clever use of the spurious signals generated by the
cpu when executing other undefined opcodes, adds a few registers to make the
whole thing transparent from an assembler programmers point of view. In other
words, there is no difference to the programmer between native and newly
minted instructions.

On top of that he boosts the speed of his forth interpreter by concentrating
on a frequently used construct called 'NEXT' in a way that should make anybody
that has tried to optimize the inner loop of some VM or language proud. After
all, what better way to optimize in such a situation than to be able to mold
the instruction set to your desire.

He then uses this home-brew Frankenstein contraption as his benchtop computer
for multiple years to do real work (instead of just shooting some pretty
pictures and calling it a day)."

A block diagram and one-page description are here:
[http://laughtonelectronics.com/Arcana/KimKlone/Kimklone_shor...](http://laughtonelectronics.com/Arcana/KimKlone/Kimklone_short_summary.html)

------
6502nerdface
He describes the origin of the name ("Bride of Son of Cheap Video") here:
[http://laughtonelectronics.com/Arcana/KimKlone/BrideOfSon%20...](http://laughtonelectronics.com/Arcana/KimKlone/BrideOfSon%20KK%20Lancaster.html)

